# Please help me choose a new PC



## AudioLoco (Dec 19, 2020)

Hi there,

The time has come, as my main PC is behaving erratically. It will be fixed at one point, but I really need a sub right now…
My job involves mainly mixing and composition.
So both high power and Ram are a must.

I am on Cubase / W10.

I do not have the time, nor the expertise to build it myself, and as I have always done when purchasing PCs, I went with DAW builders.

I am not a super expert on specs etc, especially as you kind of have to be in the loop about recent developments etc and once I bought a PC I tend to forget everything I learnt in like a week… 😊

For Example are i9 processors a better bet then the Ryzen for compatibility reasons with Cubase at the moment?

Here are the basic options I am considering (to top up with some extra Ram and SSD space):

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/3xs...ore-i9-10900k-64gb-1tb-m2-os-2tb-m2-project-w


https://www.carillonac1.com/daw-computers/music-pc-tower/carillon-music-pc-tower-3/


https://www.inta-audio.com/pc-builder/select_base#selected_unit_5
(it would be the i9Evo Pro Music PC-10th gen Ready)


Thank you soooo much in advance for any help and suggestion!!


----------



## Pictus (Dec 19, 2020)

I prefer AMD 5000 series...

The Scan PC looks ok, but the storage HD is tooooooooo small...
Why include a HD with only 1TB?


----------



## AudioLoco (Dec 19, 2020)

Pictus said:


> I prefer AMD 5000 series...
> 
> The Scan PC looks ok, but the storage HD is tooooooooo small...
> Why include a HD with only 1TB?


Thank you, so the scan looks the better option for you overall? Even if not AMD?
I was defo planning on adding internal hard discs...


----------



## Pictus (Dec 19, 2020)

Between the options you presented, Scan is the best option, but I prefer something
with AMD 5900X or 5950X.


----------



## iamnemo (Dec 19, 2020)

This site is usually good to check PC configs when I build new machines: https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/
I assumed you are in the UK. Top right is a country option.

To check CPUs and graphic cards : https://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html


----------



## AudioLoco (Dec 19, 2020)

Pictus said:


> Between the options you presented, Scan is the best option, but I prefer something
> with AMD 5900X or 5950X.





https://www.scan.co.uk/products/3xs-audio-workstation-pro-amd-ryzen-9-5900x-32gb-ddr4-500gb-m2-ssd-1tb-m2-ssd-2tb-hdd-win-10



This would be more desirable? More powerful (Cubase)?

Thanks again I truly appreciate your help, I'm just a bit out of my depth here!


----------



## AudioLoco (Dec 19, 2020)

iamnemo said:


> This site is usually good to check PC configs when I build new machines: https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/
> I assumed you are in the UK. Top right is a country option.
> 
> To check CPUs and graphic cards : https://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html


Thanks, super handy


----------



## Pictus (Dec 19, 2020)

AudioLoco said:


> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/3xs-audio-workstation-pro-amd-ryzen-9-5900x-32gb-ddr4-500gb-m2-ssd-1tb-m2-ssd-2tb-hdd-win-10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are welcome!
Only the CPU and GPU are better, but not the rest...
No Thunderbolt, only 32GB RAM, unknown CPU cooler...
I do not like, stay with the Intel Doctor Mix build...


----------



## AudioLoco (Dec 19, 2020)

Pictus said:


> You are welcome!
> Only the CPU and GPU are better, but not the rest...
> No Thunderbolt, only 32GB RAM, unknown CPU cooler...
> I do not like, stay with the Intel Doctor Mix build...


Perfect, will do. Cheers!


----------



## Pictus (Dec 20, 2020)

Or ask Scan you want a Doctor Mix AMD version...
I do not know, but suspects they can create customized builds...


----------



## ogrim1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Pictus said:


> You are welcome!
> Only the CPU and GPU are better, but not the rest...
> No Thunderbolt, only 32GB RAM, unknown CPU cooler...
> I do not like, stay with the Intel Doctor Mix build...


 

CPU Coolerbe quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4
Unknown?

And question to OP, don't you have a retailer where you can pick/buy parts separately and they can build a PC for you?


----------



## AudioLoco (Dec 20, 2020)

ogrim1 said:


> CPU Coolerbe quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4
> Unknown?
> 
> And question to OP, don't you have a retailer where you can pick/buy parts separately and they can build a PC for you?


Hey... Not really, and also would defeat the purpose of not worrying about which parts go together etc. Easier to just choose a base model from people specialized in that, and go from there - for me.


----------



## ogrim1 (Dec 20, 2020)

I found Chillblast and build something similar
There is 32GB RAM less as I don't know how to pick 2x(2x16gb) and 2TB SATA SSD instead of m2. NVME
also no 1TB HDD (you need it?), however there is a decent GPU (Graphic card), if you don't need it you can pick something like GT 1030 and save 90 pounds.


£1811.42 with Intel UHD graphics if you don't care (same as in your 1st link)
+ 119.33 for another 32gb of ram (from amazon)
1930 for very similar build (the only difference is 2tb nvme (£239.99) vs 2tb ssd ( £202.99 ) so I would say
you're overpaying about 180(?)£ (and most likely even more if you'd build it yourself lol)


----------



## Pictus (Dec 20, 2020)

ogrim1 said:


> CPU Coolerbe quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4
> Unknown?


AHHHHHHHH...
At the bottom of the page! 
I clicked at the "Specification"... :(


----------



## Pictus (Dec 20, 2020)

AudioLoco said:


> Thanks, super handy



NAH!
I prefer the AMD, now...
Just go with 64GB RAM 2x32 3600MHz
And if possible ask to change the motherboard from ASRock X570 Creator 
to Gigabyte B550 Vision D.


----------



## Bemused (Dec 21, 2020)

I suggested SCAN to you on a previous thread. Why not arrange a conversation or email talk with them to run through ideas?. I'm doing that at the moment. Done a bit of research beforehand. Put my proposal with questions.And they have given me a detailed response and told what I needed to know (and in fact will save me money as parts I thought I needed are not). Write a list of questions along with your ideal set up. And put it to them. Truth is with the current lockdown situation. Things will not be happening quickly anyway.


----------



## AudioLoco (Dec 21, 2020)

Bemused said:


> I suggested SCAN to you on a previous thread. Why not arrange a conversation or email talk with them to run through ideas?. I'm doing that at the moment. Done a bit of research beforehand. Put my proposal with questions.And they have given me a detailed response and told what I needed to know (and in fact will save me money as parts I thought I needed are not). Write a list of questions along with your ideal set up. And put it to them. Truth is with the current lockdown situation. Things will not be happening quickly anyway.


Hey there Bemused, that is a good idea, thanks... 
The current situation is a disaster indeed...


----------



## JyTy (Dec 21, 2020)

Hmm this is what I did, it was pretty cheap compared to all of the new builds, needs a couple of minutes to load everything up but afterwards it works perfectly...

I Bought a *Dell TS5600* Workstation (at the time I think you could get them for around $400 - for around $700 - $800 you can get a newer workstation with even better CPU and up to 256GB!!! RAM now), then found 128GB of ram for another $180 on eBay. I have most of my VSTs loaded on Vepro server and then I'm either using the same template on my Macbook pro or on the Dell TS (using Studio One 5 on both).

Right now I have a template that is using:
- Century Strings
- Afflatus I
- JXL Brass (fully loaded all articulations)
- All four Diamond Pianos from EW
- Fully loaded Phoenix Orchestra
- Fully Loaded HZ Strings
- VSL Woodwinds I & II
- Tons of percussion: HZ Perc, Cerebrus, ONE Ensembles, Damage 2, Booms from Devastator...
- EW Choirs, EW Hollywood choirs (both Worldbuilders), Insoldious choir, Ethera solo vocals, solo vocals fro Jaeger, EW solo vocals from Voices of Passion
- And some other VSTs I don't remember now (some world stuff from RA and similar ...)


I'm just going all in, loading everything to see how far I can push it... but so far around 300 tracks and working flawlessly in my DAW... so I don't think that is tho shabby for a $600 setup ...

With RAM I'm around 80-90GB but CPU is mostly around 21% so still a lot of firepower left for synths and mixing (and with that I already have a couple reverb instances already running)...


----------



## AudioLoco (Dec 28, 2020)

Anybody knows if there are any limitations/problems in getting a rack vs a tower?
Cheeers!


----------



## Pictus (Dec 28, 2020)

Probably CPU cooler height, GPU length and very little support for radiator(water cooler).


----------



## AudioLoco (Dec 28, 2020)

Pictus said:


> Probably CPU cooler height, GPU length and very little support for radiator(water cooler).


So real estate basically.... (?)


----------



## bill5 (Dec 29, 2020)

I'd be curious where people are buying their new PCs. Amazon, New Egg, other? Prices are competitive I think, but I'm underwhelmed by what I see there...mostly variants on a few themes that spec largely the same and esp very limited CPU options.


----------



## Tremendouz (Dec 30, 2020)

bill5 said:


> I'd be curious where people are buying their new PCs. Amazon, New Egg, other? Prices are competitive I think, but I'm underwhelmed by what I see there...mostly variants on a few themes that spec largely the same and esp very limited CPU options.


What I did was pick the parts I wanted (from Jimms in Finland) and walk into a local shop where I paid €80 and they built it for me and even cloned my old Windows installation from old PC so that I didn't need to reinstall any software.


----------



## AudioLoco (Dec 30, 2020)

Tremendouz said:


> What I did was pick the parts I wanted (from Jimms in Finland) and walk into a local shop where I paid €80 and they built it for me and even cloned my old Windows installation from old PC so that I didn't need to reinstall any software.


I thought that was impossible?! 
I even asked an expert and was told that if you just insert your old System HD into a new computer, it is not the best practice, and mainly the authorizations are connected to the motherboard therefore re-authorizations would be needed for all software (except the Ilok ones).... He advocated for a fresh system install....
Is that a wrong info?! 
Cheers!


----------



## Pictus (Dec 30, 2020)

The info is right, but your mileage will vary...


----------



## AudioLoco (Dec 31, 2020)

Pictus said:


> The info is right, but your mileage will vary...


Is it even worth trying it, or do I risk wrecking anything?
I have already accepted my horrible faith of having to re install e v e r y t h i n g!
(That might take days...)


----------



## Tremendouz (Dec 31, 2020)

AudioLoco said:


> I thought that was impossible?!
> I even asked an expert and was told that if you just insert your old System HD into a new computer, it is not the best practice, and mainly the authorizations are connected to the motherboard therefore re-authorizations would be needed for all software (except the Ilok ones).... He advocated for a fresh system install....
> Is that a wrong info?!
> Cheers!


Oh, I deactivated my ilok licences beforehand and some NI stuff needed reauthorization but that happened automatically once I opened Native Access.

But at least my DAW (Reaper) and some other software I use work out of the box with the old Windows install (my Windows license is tied to my Microsoft account btw, it's not OEM).

It's probably not an ideal situation regarding performance (clean install would probably speed things up a bit) but it was the easiest for me as the user.


----------



## Pictus (Dec 31, 2020)

AudioLoco said:


> Is it even worth trying it, or do I risk wrecking anything?
> I have already accepted my horrible faith of having to re install e v e r y t h i n g!
> (That might take days...)


What Tremendouz wrote...


----------

